# Anyone still play games on the xbox 360?



## Steve (Mar 18, 2014)

Online or is this now a console doomed for the loft? :lol:


----------



## S4Steve (May 9, 2013)

I think the only thing I'd play on it now would be Fifa 14, I play PC games mostly now


----------



## Saamm93 (Nov 9, 2012)

I still play FIFA 14. Some GTA 5. Not much else though


----------



## Rayner (Aug 16, 2012)

Only Colin McRae dirt 2, not online though. I get bored of games pretty quickly


----------



## adamb87 (Jan 13, 2012)

gta5, fifa14 are also my babies at the moment. dont think its doomed just yet and the xbox one and ps4 are still out of reach for many people (me) haha


----------



## PolishMyPipe (Mar 23, 2014)

Still play plenty of games on the 360. Love the cod back catalogue


----------



## John74 (Mar 12, 2007)

Still have mine sat next to my Xbox One , tends to be just GTA V i play when i want to mess about and do random things.


----------



## Steve (Mar 18, 2014)

Anyone fancy a race on the old Forza this week ? :lol:


----------



## stevobeavo (Jul 22, 2009)

I only have a xbox 360 atm, so I'm playing Forza 4 and skyrim still.


----------



## Mr Concours (Mar 8, 2006)

Just bought Medal of Honour yesterday off amazon for £6 odd brand new delivered!

Still addicted the the Halo franchise.


----------



## ivor (Sep 24, 2008)

I don't think it'll get relegated for a while as most people can't justify the price of the one ,I spend most of my time playing BF4


----------

